# Trouble in Paradise - Non-EU citizen married to a Brit facing deportation in 24 days



## CanadianTraveler (Feb 23, 2010)

*and facing deportation. Since it's me and not him facing it, he's a lucky ****** who was issued his visa the day we applied.

Back in Feb 2011 I got my appointment to start my application process for Mid-March. We handed the info over and were told it would take up to three months to get the paperwork over to Nicosia. It took four but we didn't mind it, then it took until nearly the middle of September for our in-house meeting with the Paphos branch of immigration. According to the two men we were interviewed by, we did well and they pass over the information (much of it ALREADY listed twice in the existing paperwork) to the head office. We then waited three weeks to call since it takes a good long time for the main office to get paperwork.

We contacted them and asked what our next step would be, they then asked for my husband (A British expatriot)'s Cypriot tax and social security information. They also issued a formal request by mail with the addition of a fill the requirements or face removal warning. Since my husband does not work in Cyprus, has never worked in Cyprus and we've sent in paperwork twice stating this...we can not fill the requirements. After calling for a few days, every 10 minutes we finally got a woman to answer who upon finding out the above said she'd go right to her supervisor and ask him what the next step is then call us. That was on last Tuesday or Wednesday and despite calling every 10 minutes from 9 am until 11:30am no one has picked up.

So we've both faxed and sent a physical copy by ACS to Nicosia ourselves of proof my husband does not work IN Cyprus nor has he ever and has worked in Saudi on rotation for the last three years. Now we're at day five now, nearly day six and that clock is just ticking down. I am giving until day seven or week one before I fax over a letter of help and any records we have to the Canadian consulate.

At first I thought this difficulty was just because of us being an abnormal couple (both very young, married a month before moving here, he is in oil and I'm a stay at home wife and we're both different nationalities) but thanks to a recent article in the Cyprus mail I have learnt this is actually quite typical behavour of the department toward non-EU nationals.

So let this be a warning to those also applying, it might get rough and it WILL take ages to get it done only to get a deportation warning in the post. KEEP on calling them even if you must call over a hundred times in a week (trust me I did and still only managed to get a single worker to answer). Keep at it and try to prepare as best you can. Best of luck to others in this same process.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sorry to hear of your problems and hope you get them sorted soon.
Once you are married to an EEC citizen it does not give you automatic rights to stay in the country, did you think this was the case?

Maiden


----------



## CanadianTraveler (Feb 23, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Sorry to hear of your problems and hope you get them sorted soon.
> Once you are married to an EEC citizen it does not give you automatic rights to stay in the country, did you think this was the case?
> 
> Maiden


Definitely didn't expect it at all. See what we've been frustrated with is the lack of communication from the government. We've submitted all paperwork on time, been to all appointments on time, we've never misled them or made a mistake with the process so far. 

However we have called well into the triple digits over the last two months trying to clarify anything, to gain information about what step the process was currently at and if we could do anything to help. Now they want information that does not exist and had the file been read it would have been clear this was the case. Likely it was just a clerk who was having a bad day and assumed rather then read the file. 

It does happen but it is rather difficult as I have a countdown clock for something that could have been avoided all together. I love living here, I love the people and would love nothing more to continue living within Cyprus. Which is why we've tried to work very hard to do exactly what has been asked of us by immigration.


----------



## passerby (Jul 24, 2011)

They can not deport you just because THEY failed to issue you with proper documentation in time (they MUST issue a residence card for you within 6 months of application according to EU law). I will post an explanation in the next message.


----------



## passerby (Jul 24, 2011)

Know your rights!
Read this European Commission guide on EU freedom of movement NOW (and print out a copy and educate immigration officers  ):
_hxxp://ec.europa.eu/justice/policies/citizenship/docs/guide_2004_38_ec_en.pdf

1. You are not facing deportation no matter whatever papers the gave or did not give you (see a quote below) - you are legal as long as your husband "exercises his treaty rights" (see the document above for the details) - not as long as you have their papers, and they can deport you only if you are a threat to public security etc. or your marriage is a marriage of convenience (they have to prove it though).

A quote from the guide linked above:


> *The right to reside in another Member State is your fundamental
> and personal right and is conferred directly on you by the
> Treaty establishing the European Community.
> The right is therefore not dependent upon your having fulfilled
> ...


2. Looks like it's been more than 6 months from the date of application. So the authorities are in violation of the law. Report this to SOLVIT now and have them enforce the law and expedite your application. Here is the link (you can do it online): _hxxp://ec.europa.eu/solvit/site/submission/index_en.htm
Sometimes SOLVIT is slow too. See this thread on another form about how to make them move: _hxxp://www.immigrationboards.com/viewtopic.php?t=66601
There are also (bodies which you can complain to and get help from):
European Commission: _hxxp://ec.europa.eu/eu_law/your_rights/your_rights_forms_en.htm (they actually do reply and solve problems, see an example: _hxxp://www.immigrationboards.com/viewtopic.php?p=423685#423685 )
European Parliament: _hxxp://www.europarl.europa.eu/parliament/public/staticDisplay.do?id=49&language=EN
European Ombudsman: _hxxp://www.ombudsman.europa.eu/

3. There are a number of things Cypriot immigration tend to do wrong about EU regulations. If you encounter any of these see the previous part (complain everywhere you can and force them to fix that). Some of the illegal things they do are:

3.1. If you have non-EU family members and their passport expires in less than five years from the date of application, they will issue a "residence card" valid only until a few weeks before the passport expiration date. This is illegal! The Directive 2004/38/EC explicitly mandates residence cards valid for full 5 years (Article 11(1)). Member states are not at liberty to impose limitations.

3.2. After you have spent 5 years in Cyprus you acquire a status of "permanent resident". Therefore immigration should issue you with a "permanent residence certificate/card" upon your request (FORM3A) confirming your status. However they do not seem to see it this way. They think that only time when they "allowed" you to stay (when you have had a "yellow slip") counts. This problem is even more likely to arise if you have non-EU family members (see 3.1 above on this). They are wrong. Any time that you spent "exercising your treaty rights" (working, being self-sufficient, a student etc.) counts, and you acquire the permanent residency "automatically". Their job is only to give you a document confirming this fact. Read the guide linked above and Directive 2004/38/EC ( _hxxp://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=CELEX:32004L0038:en:NOT ) for details. By law the clock starts from the date of your (and your husband's) first entry into the country _with the intention to settle_ here. Not from the date they give you some "yellow slip" or something.

3.3. Immigration offices also tend to "stonewall" applications of non-EU family members. However Directive 2004/38/EC stipulates that they have maximum 6 months to issue "residence cards". So if you waited for 6 month plus one day, contact SOLVIT immediately and demand assistance, and report this to all other EU authorities listed above. (I mentioned this one above, looks like you are in this situation)

P.S.: Sorry for not very proper links, I'm still now allowed not post proper ones as a new forum member  Just copy and paste them and change "_hxxp" to "http".

P.P.S: Some more useful information on the matter (relevant to 3.1 above particularly):
_hxxp://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=CELEX:52003DC0101:EN:HTML
Second Commission Report to the Council and Parliament on the implementation of Directives 90/364, 90/365 and 93/96 (right of residence) /* COM/2003/0101 final */
(directives predating and replaced by 2004/38/EC):


> *Durability of resources and period of validity of the residence card*
> 
> Certain Member States have made the duration of the residence card dependent on evidence of the durability of sufficient resources. Given the provision of Directives 90/364 and 90/365 that validity of the residence card may be limited to five years, renewable, and the possibility of revalidating the residence card after the first two years of stay, national authorities delivered a one-year or five-year residence card, depending on whether the interested party could prove sufficient resources for one year or five years. Complaints revealed that national authorities required resources sufficient for five years deposited on a bank account before issuing a five-year residence card.
> Following intervention by the Commission, certain Member States, such as Sweden, amended their legislation to provide that beneficiaries of Directives 90/364 and 90/365 always receive a five-year card.
> ...


_hxxp://www.prio.no/upload/Free%20Movement%20of%20Workers%20in%20Cyprus%20and%20the%20EU%20series%2012010.pdf
What they consider "sufficient means" when registering as self-sufficient:
Page 14:


> The Civil Registry and Migration Department23
> issued guidelines on what constitutes
> sufficient means for EU nationals who are not employed but who have stated that they have
> sufficient means. These guidelines were given to the ministry officers (and stipulated the
> ...


----------



## passerby (Jul 24, 2011)

Regarding this part:


passerby said:


> 3.1. If you have non-EU family members and their passport expires in less than five years from the date of application, they will issue a "residence card" valid only until a few weeks before the passport expiration date. This is illegal! The Directive 2004/38/EC explicitly mandates residence cards valid for full 5 years (Article 11(1)). Member states are not at liberty to impose limitations.


As you can see it is supposed to be addressed to EU nationals who have non-EU family members (that's because I've just copied and pasted it from another website). So in your case it should read as "as you are a non-EU family member, if your passport expires in less than 5 years...".
If it is the case for you, after they issue you with a less-than-five-years residence card ("yellow slip") just involve SOLVIT and other EU authorities listed above and demand that they correct their mistake.


----------



## passerby (Jul 24, 2011)

Involving your husband's MEPs might be helpful as well. See:
_hxxp://www.europarl.europa.eu/members/public/geoSearch.do
or
_hxxp://www.writetothem.com/


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Passerby has posted an article which reads to me as the rules and regulations of an EEC citizen which you are not. I think your problem is you moved to Cyprus before you had a right to live in the EEC visa issued through your marriage.


----------



## CanadianTraveler (Feb 23, 2010)

passerby said:


> They can not deport you just because THEY failed to issue you with proper documentation in time (they MUST issue a residence card for you within 6 months of application according to EU law). I will post an explanation in the next message.


Oh fantastic, I swore something was not quite right with this so have been trying to hunt through EU rights for my husband. Hadn't yet found this little gem, fantastic! Thank you very much. I am going to print it out for a proper read.


----------



## CanadianTraveler (Feb 23, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Passerby has posted an article which reads to me as the rules and regulations of an EEC citizen which you are not. I think your problem is you moved to Cyprus before you had a right to live in the EEC visa issued through your marriage.


Cyprus would not allow me to apply sooner unless through the nearest Cypriot embassy, which would have required a rather insane amount of travelling and timing (my husband does work on a rig for 5 weeks, off for 5) while also facing immigration at Canada. Since the government's website stated I could apply while in country and expect it within six months we opted for that instead.


----------



## passerby (Jul 24, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Passerby has posted an article which reads to me as the rules and regulations of an EEC citizen which you are not.


These rules pretty much extend to non-EU family members as long as they live together with their EU-national family member.


> I think your problem is you moved to Cyprus before you had a right to live in the EEC visa issued through your marriage.


There are no such thing as "EEC visa issued through your marriage". Family members can enter the member state with any visa (or without visa if their passport allows them or even enter the member state "illegally" - there is a ECJ case law on that - Metock vs Ireland covers this if I'm not mistaken). The thing is that Directive 2004/38/EC does not define such a restriction (such as a requirement to enter on a particular type of visa) and member states are not at liberty to introduce restrictions on their own.
The documentation member states issue to family members once they are IN the country are not "visas" or "permits" at all. They are merely "confirmations of rights" (the EC guide linked above states this pretty clearly).


----------



## CanadianTraveler (Feb 23, 2010)

passerby said:


> These rules pretty much extend to non-EU family members as long as they live together with their EU-national family member.
> 
> There are no such thing as "EEC visa issued through your marriage". Family members can enter the member state with any visa (or without visa if their passport allows them or even enter the member state "illegally" - there is a ECJ case law on that - Metock vs Ireland covers this if I'm not mistaken). The thing is that Directive 2004/38/EC does not define such a restriction (such as a requirement to enter on a particular type of visa) and member states are not at liberty to introduce restrictions on their own.
> The documentation member states issue to family members once they are IN the country are not "visas" or "permits" at all. They are merely "confirmations of rights" (the EC guide linked above states this pretty clearly).



I really need to thank you for this wealth of information, it has been exceedingly useful for me as I've had no clue what really were or were not my rights. Oh and an update on the immigration front, the woman told my husband she had not yet spoke to her boss about the fact he does not have a Cypriot tax number because he does not and has not ever worked here on the island. So the countdown continues, how the woman has not seen her boss in a week I don't know but since the papers we sent to their office is addressed to the boss I suspect he'll know about us within the next few days at least. I'll keep this thread updated as this moves along.


----------



## passerby (Jul 24, 2011)

Do not leave it in their hands. They are notorious for treating people like s**t. If it's been more than six month since your application, involve an EU overseeing authority, SOLVIT at least.


----------



## CanadianTraveler (Feb 23, 2010)

passerby said:


> Do not leave it in their hands. They are notorious for treating people like s**t. If it's been more than six month since your application, involve an EU overseeing authority, SOLVIT at least.


I'm going to get my husband to file a request under solvit for advice on Thursday after we call the government again for an update. He'll prefer the couple days to write and go over a request anyways. Thanks for the links to Solvit as well, I had no idea they existed and I doubt even my husband did. It might be very very very useful indeed.

Again many thanks!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

passerby said:


> These rules pretty much extend to non-EU family members as long as they live together with their EU-national family member.
> 
> There are no such thing as "EEC visa issued through your marriage". Family members can enter the member state with any visa (or without visa if their passport allows them or even enter the member state "illegally" - there is a ECJ case law on that - Metock vs Ireland covers this if I'm not mistaken). The thing is that Directive 2004/38/EC does not define such a restriction (such as a requirement to enter on a particular type of visa) and member states are not at liberty to introduce restrictions on their own.
> The documentation member states issue to family members once they are IN the country are not "visas" or "permits" at all. They are merely "confirmations of rights" (the EC guide linked above states this pretty clearly).


I perhaps did not word it correctly. Marrying a British Citizen does not automatically give you the right to live with him in Britain or an EEC country unless you of course are an EEC member.


----------



## passerby (Jul 24, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Marrying a British Citizen does not automatically give you the right to live with him in Britain or an EEC country unless you of course are an EEC member.


Only half of your statement is correct. It does not give you "automatical" right to live in Britain with your British spouse, but it DOES give you the right to live in any other EU (EEA + Switzerland actually) state with your spouse. (as long as EU-national spouse "exercises treaty rights")
This phenomenon is known as "reverse discrimination" BTW. Some states apply it (like the UK) some do not. Here is a link with more details on this: Immigrationboards.com :: View topic - States that apply Directive 2004/38 to its own citizens


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2011)

The regulation for sure guarantee spouses to live together with their husbands/wifes if they are EU members. Some countries try to stop it but the EU commission will stop every attempt because it breake one of the holyest rules of EU. You should be issued a 5 year permission to stay and when this expires you should automaticly be granted a unlimited permission, even if you have to formally apply for it. There is a few grounds why you can be denied but this do not apply here.

So dont give up. Call the EU commission if necessary. I have given some links in another post 

Good Luck


----------



## CanadianTraveler (Feb 23, 2010)

passerby said:


> Only half of your statement is correct. It does not give you "automatical" right to live in Britain with your British spouse, but it DOES give you the right to live in any other EU (EEA + Switzerland actually) state with your spouse. (as long as EU-national spouse "exercises treaty rights")
> This phenomenon is known as "reverse discrimination" BTW. Some states apply it (like the UK) some do not. Here is a link with more details on this: Immigrationboards.com :: View topic - States that apply Directive 2004/38 to its own citizens



Case filed under SOLVIT and the Canadian consulate in Nicosia has been contacted, I've also asked my landlady for aid as her husband has a family member who works for immigration. However I've always received distressing news from two friends who also know of people who've faced similar situations as this and neither of them ended up winning their battles. One ended up in jail for two weeks thanks to the failure of her lawyer and the other was forced to leave her family behind (including two young kids). I am desperately trying to remain focused and it is not being easy.

If anyone also has the name, number and address of any immigration lawyers in the Paphos region who do immigration work...feel free to leave it on this thread. I do not intent to go peacefully, I love living on this island and do not want to leave it.


----------



## CanadianTraveler (Feb 23, 2010)

Update:

Immigration now wants my husband's flight tickets for the past year, which we have now faxed them (as of Friday morning) and they said they would then decide after that. I suspect they are after taxes but are illegally attaching the tax inquiry to my visa.

SOLVIT contacted me today and said what Immigration has been doing is not allowed, since they issued my husband's papers then my own papers should have been issued right after and this process was only supposed to be a formality. There should be no further questions after proving my marriage was not a fraud. Which was done in September at the In-Home Immigration visit. They (SOLVIT) will send me a set of papers/info late tonight about all of this though they didn't say if this would be forms to fill out, legal papers or just general info.


----------



## Nilla (Jul 28, 2011)

Hey,

Just wanted to say I feel sorry for you what an unnecessary mess. Any sane person would say it's ridiculous. I hope it goes well for you and your husband and that the clowns can work it out in the end, 

Nilla


----------



## CanadianTraveler (Feb 23, 2010)

Nilla said:


> Hey,
> 
> Just wanted to say I feel sorry for you what an unnecessary mess. Any sane person would say it's ridiculous. I hope it goes well for you and your husband and that the clowns can work it out in the end,
> 
> Nilla


Aw, thanks. I wouldn't even put up with this level of insanity if it wasn't worth it. The Cypriots we know have gone above and beyond to try and help us and the expats have been supportive as humanly possible. It's a pity that they are holding my papers hostage while they try and find a way to tax my husband. I have a sinking feeling it's because we're in category F, Financially independent of the country.

Here's hoping that this week goes by with some better news!


----------



## CanadianTraveler (Feb 23, 2010)

Update: Immigration is now requesting updated bank statements before making the decision. If they had seen the paperwork on time, instead of taking nearly eight months now...the papers wouldn't be out of date. We sent the papers in anyways, both out Cypriot and offshore ones for the last three months. That should keep them happy. 

I am really getting tired of this give us x and we'll make the decision. It'd be much simpler had they looked at the file correctly three weeks ago and made a mini-list for us to mail/fax over. I would have had my papers by now.

Though I can't totally fault the woman now handling the case since it wasn't her fault that it has taken six months to get to her. I am however displeased about this cat and mouse game. Here's hoping for the best irregardless.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I've had the pleasure of sitting in a government department listening to conversations staff have. Quite frankly I'm surprised they get any work done. The amount of coffee they consume is phenomenal, I think there's even an in-house coffee shop in most government buildings.


----------



## CanadianTraveler (Feb 23, 2010)

zin said:


> I've had the pleasure of sitting in a government department listening to conversations staff have. Quite frankly I'm surprised they get any work done. The amount of coffee they consume is phenomenal, I think there's even an in-house coffee shop in most government buildings.


That would explain why so many people could try calling the woman and no one get through I think over the last week I've had no less than four separate people attempting to call her number.

Update:
The Canadian Consulate saves the day, my husband is away at work in Saudi on a gas rig so he can not call every day for as long as it takes to get the Immigration Department to pick up the phone. However the lovely consulate did one better and contacted a friend of theirs in the Immigration Police department. Who couldn't deal with my papers as they had gone to far up the food chain but at least they tried that first. They then harassed the case worker's phone line for the last week, never getting a pick up. The Consulate worker got quite peeved at this then decided well fine she'll contact the worker's boss. Who said today AT long last that my case is finally closed.

I no longer will be deported and will have my legal residency papers within the following week.

I cried after hearing the news I'll admit, I absolutely love Cyprus and its people and refused to let this diminish that. To hear it's going to be over next week was a bloody relief. 

As always I will update again if I get the papers or if something happens.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Its great to hear your good news:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

CanadianTraveler said:


> That would explain why so many people could try calling the woman and no one get through I think over the last week I've had no less than four separate people attempting to call her number.
> 
> Update:
> The Canadian Consulate saves the day, my husband is away at work in Saudi on a gas rig so he can not call every day for as long as it takes to get the Immigration Department to pick up the phone. However the lovely consulate did one better and contacted a friend of theirs in the Immigration Police department. Who couldn't deal with my papers as they had gone to far up the food chain but at least they tried that first. They then harassed the case worker's phone line for the last week, never getting a pick up. The Consulate worker got quite peeved at this then decided well fine she'll contact the worker's boss. Who said today AT long last that my case is finally closed.
> ...


Brilliant, brilliant news!! Get that champagne on ice, you deserve it after all the upset and worry.:clap2:


----------



## darrylmerritt (Aug 16, 2010)

CanadianTraveler said:


> *and facing deportation. Since it's me and not him facing it, he's a lucky ****** who was issued his visa the day we applied.
> 
> Back in Feb 2011 I got my appointment to start my application process for Mid-March. We handed the info over and were told it would take up to three months to get the paperwork over to Nicosia. It took four but we didn't mind it, then it took until nearly the middle of September for our in-house meeting with the Paphos branch of immigration. According to the two men we were interviewed by, we did well and they pass over the information (much of it ALREADY listed twice in the existing paperwork) to the head office. We then waited three weeks to call since it takes a good long time for the main office to get paperwork.
> 
> ...



im a UK passport holder married to a non european and had the same problem. to be honest with you after 1 year of problems we gave up and returned to the UK and have applied for their British passport so that we can return again in 15 months. Its not an ideal situation and makes you wonder why you want to return to a country where the policies are frustrating and out dated and where trying to get some CORRECT information, help or support is almsot impossible. Dont give up, keep going at them and hopefully you will find a person who is helpful and can help you through. 
Were you aware that if you dont work and have more than 10000 pounds in the bank that you can apply to stay as a non benefit receiving partner of an EU national ?


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

darrylmerritt said:


> im a UK passport holder married to a non european and had the same problem. to be honest with you after 1 year of problems we gave up and returned to the UK and have applied for their British passport so that we can return again in 15 months. Its not an ideal situation and makes you wonder why you want to return to a country where the policies are frustrating and out dated and where trying to get some CORRECT information, help or support is almsot impossible. Dont give up, keep going at them and hopefully you will find a person who is helpful and can help you through.
> Were you aware that if you dont work and have more than 10000 pounds in the bank that you can apply to stay as a non benefit receiving partner of an EU national ?


All this only proves that Cyprus break every basic EU rule there is about free movement for EU nationals and their family inside the EU. All this cases should be reported back to the EU commission so something finally can be done about it


----------



## CanadianTraveler (Feb 23, 2010)

Vegaanders said:


> All this only proves that Cyprus break every basic EU rule there is about free movement for EU nationals and their family inside the EU. All this cases should be reported back to the EU commission so something finally can be done about it


I've already contacted Solvit who thankfully included some extremely much needed info about my rights. They want my husband to refile a complaint if after this step they (immigration) continue to break rules.

Right now as it stands we've given them since Thursday to issue my papers as the Canadian consulate had stated the case was closed and papers would be issued after they spoke to my case worker's boss that day. My husband will be resuming calling the Immigration department since our case worker doesn't like me or rather dealing with me.


----------



## CanadianTraveler (Feb 23, 2010)

darrylmerritt said:


> im a UK passport holder married to a non european and had the same problem. to be honest with you after 1 year of problems we gave up and returned to the UK and have applied for their British passport so that we can return again in 15 months. Its not an ideal situation and makes you wonder why you want to return to a country where the policies are frustrating and out dated and where trying to get some CORRECT information, help or support is almsot impossible. Dont give up, keep going at them and hopefully you will find a person who is helpful and can help you through.
> Were you aware that if you dont work and have more than 10000 pounds in the bank that you can apply to stay as a non benefit receiving partner of an EU national ?


We don't quite have that amount, we're off by a little bit thanks to buying some flights for my mother to visit. However it is a good fact to know though ty!


----------



## CanadianTraveler (Feb 23, 2010)

I got it!!!

I swear you could have heard my heart stop the moment I went down to get the mail and saw a white envelope with yellow papers inside. Won't deny there may or may not have been a leap for bloody joy added in as well.

I am LEGAL once more!

Now...I think I need a drink of wine lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

CanadianTraveler said:


> I got it!!!
> 
> I swear you could have heard my heart stop the moment I went down to get the mail and saw a white envelope with yellow papers inside. Won't deny there may or may not have been a leap for bloody joy added in as well.
> 
> ...


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

Good it went well in the end even if its horrible what they put you through


----------



## CanadianTraveler (Feb 23, 2010)

Vegaanders said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!
> 
> Good it went well in the end even if its horrible what they put you through


It's shameful what they honestly tried, they want their slice of the EU cake but not the rules that come with eating it. Reminds me of a certain motherland of Cyprus that is making the news at the moment.

Thankfully I have good Cypriot friends and know that the population at large isn't nearly as bad as the lot stonewalling perfectly legal applications to reside here.

Now I can plan my mother's trip here just next month!


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

But with the word the time will bring on summer,
When briers shall have leaves as well as thorns,
And be as sweet as sharp. We must away;
Our wagon is prepared, and time revives us:
All's well that ends well; still the fine's the crown;
Whate're the course, the end is the renown.

Never have truer words been spoken, especially after your struggle with Immigration. I am delighted you prevailed.


----------

